# Apple TV et airport express



## exo07 (29 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je lu qu'un apple TVpouvait être commandé via un apple touch+ remote en utilisant une borne airport express pour le wifi.

Mais l'inverse est-il possible, à savoir est-ce qu'un apple TV peut commander une airport express pour utiliser notamment Airtunes ou faut-il obligatoirement passer par un mac quelconque (mini, imac)

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## al1pro (29 Décembre 2008)

Depuis la dernière MàJ de l'Apple TV, en effet, celle-ci peut "commander" la diffusion audio sur une chaine Hi-fi (par exemple) branchée à la borne airport express via Airtunes.


----------



## exo07 (29 Décembre 2008)

Merci de ta réponse,

donc je peux avoir mon apple TV branché sur ma TV en HDMI, mon apple express reliée à ma chaine HIFI en mini jack/RCA et piloter le tout directement sur le TV (ou sur mon touch) sans que mon imac à l'étage soit allumé, du moment que j'ai copié toute ma CDthèque itunes sur le Apple TV ?

C'est juste pour être sur du coup car je pensais que pour qu'airtunes fonctionne (apple express) il fallait obligatoirement avoir itunes en marche (donc l'imac) l'Apple TV n'ayant pas l'appli itunes mais plutot une espèce de frontrow si j'ai bien compris.

Si c'est confirmé, c'est une excellente nouvelle 

Merci de la confirmation


----------



## al1pro (29 Décembre 2008)

Je confirme.

Avec l'Apple TV à jour (version 2.3 je crois), ce que tu écouteras sur ton Apple TV (et donc sur ta télé), tu pourras le diffuser sur la chaine hifi branchée en jack/RCA à la borne express.


----------

